# Crazy mistake saves someone from getting hurt!



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sweet

sounds like you could benefit from buying an inexpensive rotation meter prior to doing your demolition testing (I know that wouldn't always work but when you are using a bunch of the same motors it can help)


----------

